# 2008 115 evinrude Etec



## nick (Sep 22, 2008)

My dad bought a boat at the boat show and the motor has been shuting down with a hot alarm and the dealer dont seem to know what there doing so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

it could be a couple of things :

you might need to change out you water pickup screens depends what kind of boat you have it on

change out your water pump if it has any wear on it

has your engine overheated any? if it has defenitly check you water pump

There was a recall on the tubing coming from the water pickup to the pump that might need to be changed out

hope this helps

Capt. Brent Juarez


----------



## nick (Sep 22, 2008)

the motor is on a 19' shoalwater changing the screens sounds logical but i dont see how the water pump good be wore unless it came from the factory with a problem....We were running with the jackplate on about 3 in the ICW and got an alarm. 

We will prolly look into changing the screens.

Thanks


----------



## Smash (Apr 9, 2008)

*2008 115 E-tec on my Shoalwater*

My E-tec does the same thing. I have to slow down to an idle and start again. It did it the other day when the bay was very rough. I though it was because I was catching some air as I was coming out of the water. I don't know what it is. The motor runs great other than that. I've got up to 40 mph but my boat starts porposing. I think I need trim tabs. My boats is supposed to run skinny and get up in around 9". I cant get it to do it. Does any Shoalwater 19V Stealth owners know how to get up in shallow water?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Pull the Thermo-stats.....I had sucked up a bunch of shell, and was restrictiing my flow.....

Stone and Sons Marine Figured it out for me.....

I have the exact same 115 e- tec

We did the water pump at that time, and it was in perfect condiditon after 110 hrs.....I can see why they say it will go 300 hrs......but I changed it anyways....


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

BTW
I put on the high - intake screens after that......and was told that will help with water intake, but will also suck in moire trash....

BTW
If you dont have a water pressure gauge get one !!!!

Easy install and will help with this issue


----------



## nick (Sep 22, 2008)

Thats another thing i dont understand we have good water pressuse all the time(between 15 and 20 lbs) and still get an alarm.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

do you have a cav plate on the motor if you dont it will catch alot of pockets of air coming out of your tunnel and will burn up your impeller on the water pump


----------



## nick (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah it has a cavitation plate on it


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If I run on the ICW with the plate at 3/4 of the way up or higher the alarm will go off on a choppy day even with the gauge showing 20psi. I figured this after coming out of a back bay with my motor higher that normal and the Dealer told me the same thing the Cpt mentioned, that I am getting air, so I run my JP lower now in the deeper water. And haven't had another problem since.

I would also recommend the bigger screens. With the motor lower I get right at 30 psi and jacked all the way up 15 psi.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Yo SMASH, who told you your boat would get up in 9" of water.....the same kid that had the 10 second mustang in high school? Take a ruler out now and measure up 9", you are just over air boat territory. Your boat like most others of similar design should be able to get up in 14" of water if the bottom is soft. There will be many who disagree with me regarding this post and say that their Majek or similar will get up easily in 9" of water but in all the Majek's and similar that I have ridden in and owned over the past 20 years, can not without extreme difficulty and trench digging. Please don't try to tell me about spinning the boat up, soft bottom, cupped props, trim tabs, water movement thru the tunnel, etc, etc. The good news is that 99% of the time, you can find 14"+ spots of water in a 9" flat.

My 90hp Etec has overheated 3 times in the previous 3 years, because of excessive floating grass accumulation, restricting water flow thru the intake screens.


----------



## Jimmie Hammond (Jan 15, 2008)

I had the same problem with my 115 E-Tec. Called Coastal Marine in Seabrook and they sent me a bigger screen. No more problem.


----------



## nick (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions.


----------



## nick (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah i agree with FXSTB 9'' of water is nothin without a boggy mud bottom your not gunna get up. Dealers say to get sales.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Same exact engine, 2008 115 etec, and my jackplate failed in the max-up position hauling **** back from the cabin (12-mile haul). The boat ran too flat (alweld 20' w/sponsons and tunnel) and the motor set off hot alarm twice at wot - no problem, made the rest of the trip @ 3/4 throttle. The thermostats can definitely get clogged with shell, tho - good luck.


----------

